# The perfect BF tank IMO - 316 Split Atty



## Kalashnikov (8/5/17)

Hi guys. Stumbled accross this a few days ago.

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/316-split-atty-rta-clone/


The reviews seem really good for even the clones

I have not seen it available anywhere if anyone has please let me know.
I think this is the perfect setup for squonking. Its a tiny 22mm RDTA with dual velocity posts and a plug for single coil option. It has a tiny 2ml tank that can fill up via a BF pin.

This would make squonking even better as you would only need to squonk after every 2ml.

I really think these are the kind of attie that we should see a lot more of. If anyone knows any similar to this available locally? I have seen a ijoy RDTA with a squonk pin but the tank is just way to big which defeats the purpose.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (8/5/17)

Please do report back on flavour etc , and I presume that's a Clone Franken ?  

I really dissapointed in my Clone Franken , leaky bottle , k@k contacts etc

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/5/17)

Daniel said:


> Please do report back on flavour etc , and I presume that's a Clone Franken ?
> 
> I really dissapointed in my Clone Franken , leaky bottle , k@k contacts etc


Its a 316 Split Atty. Have updated the thread. It has really good flavour according to the reviews of even the clone


----------



## skola (8/5/17)

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/rdta/products/gaia-rdta

Something similar...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Aneego (8/5/17)

My brother @Mahir has one for sale. Brilliant RDTA for flavour. I've used it on the Frankenskull and Halcyon DNA200. Worked well on both.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/5/17)

Aneego said:


> My brother @Mahir has one for sale. Brilliant RDTA for flavour. I've used it on the Frankenskull and Halcyon DNA200. Worked well on both.


If he is selling it you my friend are a life saver. Have looked everywhere for it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/5/17)

Aneego said:


> My brother @Mahir has one for sale. Brilliant RDTA for flavour. I've used it on the Frankenskull and Halcyon DNA200. Worked well on both.


Bought it  Thanks @Aneego

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Aneego (10/5/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Bought it  Thanks @Aneego



Awesome! Enjoy it


----------



## spiv (10/5/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Bought it  Thanks @Aneego



Remember the review for the rest of us

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Scoob (10/5/17)

this is cool, would also love to hear back on how it performs in the long run.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/5/17)

Clone review, clone review!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/5/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Clone review, clone review!!


Lol it should come tomorrow so will test it out. I think this is just what I needed cause ol16 would keep flooding when squonking with half empty bottles unless you looking at the air holes . which made it inconvenient

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/5/17)

skola said:


> https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/rdta/products/gaia-rdta
> 
> Something similar...


This looks good but only thing missing looks like a single coil option. . Thanks for the find tho


----------



## Silver (10/5/17)

Nice @Kalashnikov 
Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------

